# GT: Game 47- Clippers @ Pistons 2/8



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Weds Feb 8
4:30 PM
TV: KTLA, NBALP
</center>


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Should be a very exciting game... Detriot coming off a loss to the lowly Hawks and the Clips stealing a win from the Knicks. Definitely favorable circumstances for LA as they will look to build on their 4 game winning streak.

Unfortunately i won't get to see it because I'll be at the LA Galaxy vs. South Korea game.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Detroit has been on a slide as of late. Hopefully, the Clippers can add to that.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

hey, i didnt hear about that game, will donavan be playing? Is it here at the home depot center? 

I think this is the WORST timing to play the pistons (i hope im wrong of course). If atlanta beats them the day before, theres no way the pistons overlook the clippers. Plus with their recent slide, they will be playing with a huge chip on their shoulder as they will be super made for the two game loosing streak plus loosing to the worst team in basketball almost. 

But win or lose, this was one of the better clipper east coast road trips that i can ever remember.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah's it's at the Home Depot Center... I have no idea who's playing for LA but I really hope Donovan plays.

There's also another game coming up this month between Mexico and South Korea at the Coliseum. It will probably be like a home game for the Mexican team since I doubt a significant amount of LA's Korean community will show up to counter the fervor of the Mexican supporters.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=240255


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, didn't know that the Galaxy Squad would play during the offseason. 

Newho, I'm praying for a win, as should everyone else here


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Okay.. i'm praying..
this could be one amazing roadie and flight home if the boys can win this last game.
the trap game last night was ATL. Clips pulled out their game.. that means the Pistons will be PISton.
Let's all pray for one more Cassell miracle trey from the top of the key to win it at the buzzer by 1.
Clips are +7.5 wow.. that appears light from DET standards at home.
Go Clips.. 
Show'em wat cha got!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

haha, i bet 3000 on the clippers last night and 1000 on the knicks.. thank goodness i bet on the knicks because the clippers didnt cover. is everyone here betting on detroit today, or do we have some praying on a miracle?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

^ Pardon my ignorance, but could somebody either show me a link or explain to me how betting works, and what it means to cover and how much bets pay off, etc...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

No Sam Cassell tonight


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh oh, Cassell is having back spams and will NOT play tonigt. Livingston will start in the place of him.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

nooooo sam is not playing!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Oh oh, Cassell is having back spams and will NOT play tonigt. Livingston will start in the place of him.


 I wish Dunleavy would just start Ewing already. He's shown alot considering the lil playing time he gets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pistons control the tap.

Offensive foul on Prince.

Kaman misses the bank.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Prince hits the jumper.

Kaman scores with the hook.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rasheed misses the bank.

Rasheed fouls Kaman, non-shooting.

Brand hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rasheed misses a jumper.

Kaman misses the layup.

Rasheed dunks.

Tied at 4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand hits the FT line jumper.

Foul on Brand, non-shooting.

Foul on Ross, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rip misses in and out.

Brand hits the sweet jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rip missees but Ben tip dunks it.

Mobley drives and hits a running jumper.

Clippers up, 10-6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses and Kaman picks up the loose ball foul.

Bilups misses a 3.

Livingston to Brand who gets hacked by Ben.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Prince scores on the post up on Ross.

Livingston makes the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ben misses an easy layuo.

Livingston to Brand for the score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston blocks Ben as he was going up, Piston ball.

Rasheed hits a 3.

Livingston to Brand who pumps and JAMS.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rasheed misses, Kaman rebounds.

Kaman gets blocked.

Prince misses on the break, Brand rebounds.

Kaman misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston misses a bad shot.

Billups scores.

Clippers up, 17-15.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand scores with ease over Ben.

Hamilton misses a 3.

Brand scores again on the jumper, he has 15.

Clippers up, 21-15.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross hits the open jumper.

Non-shooting foul on Wilcox.

McDyce scores.

Brand scores again!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston bits on the pump on Billups and fouls him on the shot.

Bilups only makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 25
Pistons 18

Great quarter for both the defense and the offense. Brand was Mr. 1st quarter as he scored 17 points, 1 miss then the entire Pistons team combined so far. My suggestion is keep feeding Brand the ball!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Good job for Brand so far. 

I'm worried about Cassell. I can't watch the game yet, so I don't know what they said, but is it serious? Will he be out long?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

squeemu said:


> Good job for Brand so far.
> 
> I'm worried about Cassell. I can't watch the game yet, so I don't know what they said, but is it serious? Will he be out long?


Seems like a minor back spasm case. The announcers said it was bothering him yesterday but I don't think it is big deal. He is in uniform so you would think if they need him in crunch he will play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses a nice hook shot.

Prince hits the jumper.

Clippers up, 25-22.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with 2 offensive rebounds both got blocked. 

Mobley misses.

Evens hits the 3.

Tied game just like that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross misses.

McDyce gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman scores on the drive and spinning hook.

McDyce scores on the jumper.

Pistons up, 29-27


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Where's mobley? These are the games we really need him to step up! Mobley needs to be more reliable. He seems to disappear during games; especially when Brand and Cassell are out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up his 3rd foul on the illegal pick, Brand back in.

This is were the Clippers are going to miss Cassell.

Rip hits a tough jumper that was contested.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shot clock violation on Brand though it was Ewings fault.

Rip hits another jumper.

Brand scores! Yay!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rip hits his 3rd in a row.

Ewing misses but Singleton grabs the offensive board and he gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton makes both FT's.

Pistons finally miss.

Livingston throws it away but the refs say Rip pushed Ewing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am out, sorry guys I can't post the play by play. I can't even watch the game so best of luck to the Clippers!


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Mobley where are youuuuu?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

why is walter in the game? Take him out!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, the outcome is still up in the way, but I'm feeling good about the way that Mobley and Livingston have been playing. They both seem to be stepping up in Cassell's absence. Sure Livingston's not shooting too well, but 6 rebounds and 11 assists is pretty darn good.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

OMG i ABSOLUTELY DESPISE WALTER MCCARTY


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

As much as I don't hate McCarty as a person, I still question the decision to leave him in there after that first horrible three.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

squeemu said:


> As much as I don't hate McCarty as a person, I still question the decision to leave him in there after that first horrible three.


he shouldnt be playing for the rest of the season period. his awful shots/misses give the opponent extra possessions


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Clippers 87 Pistons 97.

Well, the fact that they got within 6 with 3 minutes left, and they actually led at one point in the 3rd, is pretty decent considering they were without Cassell and Detroit has lost at home only twice this year. Mobley had a good game, Livingston did better than he has lately (still some bad turnovers, but tons of assists and rebounds), and Brand had plenty of points. 

I wouldn't see this as a terrible loss, but still it would be nice to see the Clippers beat the top five teams a bit more often. As far as I can remember they beat Phoenix once and that's about it. Anyway, good game.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Pretty good game, despite the outcome. Clippers showed a lot of heart.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley for the looks of it did a good job in the 2nd half. I believe he only had 4-6 points when I left off in the 2nd quarter. Livingston did well, not scoring-wise, I believe that is a career high for him. Brand should have had much more points, after scoring 17 in the first quarter. He had 3 quarters with 13, he couldn't have been stopped in the first. It should have been more Brand.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

PS: Dunleavy, trade away both Wilcox and McCarty. :angel:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Why was Waltah! in over Singleton? **** even Wilcox, that three took the Clips totally out of they rythm(sp?). Don't cut Walter, he's a positive influence in the locker room with his experience, and we might need him in the playoffs. No doubt in my mind that Waltah will slowly get himself back into his rhtym. 

8 out of 12 home, C'mon Clips go 9-3 during that time at the least


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

although i was dissapointed cuz we COULD HAVE EASILY WON THIS GAME

surprisingly even without Sam......


Elton played great like always Cuttino as well.....

Livingston 37 minutes played and 4 points?????

Daniel played like 14 mins n got 2 points gees hhahaha 

although Shawn had some good assists his hesitance to even try slightly to be an offensive 

threat cost us today.....if he would have had like 15 points or something atleast...we could have won

this game...but no blame to no one....this game just got me more optimistic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

by 10 to the Pistons...they had all their guns...WE WERE MISSING 2 ????


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

im sure if we had Sam we would have taken this one easily...but i rather miss Sam this game n lose

this game...than have played Sam today n have him lost for more games in the future...so..

yeah..and BY THE WAY

DAMNIT when Walter McCarty shot that 3 and could have given us a 1 pt lead at CRUNCH TIME 

damnit ...and HE MISSED IT BAD...trade him away damnit im like all Clip fans...i am starting to 

despise him...geesh....AND IF YOU GUYS NOTICED....RATHER THAN GO UP 1 that 3 by him...

IT SEEMED TO HAVE ALL GONE DOWNHILL FROM THEIR WE COULDNT MAKE NOTHING AFTER THAT

Walters shot was like a plague for the rest of the game

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

We didn't beat them in Detroit in regulation.

Guess what, NOBODY IN THE LEAGUE HAS.

Tremendous effort to be in it late.
Great, season-making road trip.
Now, back home -- no letup, guys!

Tons more on the Knick game and the road trip at my blog:

http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I couldn't help but laugh at this picture on clippers.com


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

hack a ben worked again tonight. But what are the things that killed the clippers? Same things that has been killing them in their losses:

Bad rotations and playcalling. 

Ewing shouldnt have been allowed to be the PG..they should have had mobley bring the ball up. Like three times in a row when ewing went in there, he could only get the play started with about 10 seconds to go on the clock. Hes a great shooter, but will never be able to run a team well. After scoring 17 poitns in the first, how do you not tell your team to get brand the ball? He ended up only scoring 13 the rest of the game. Also, mccarty almost singlehandedly lost it for the clippers. Two of the possessions were EACH 6 point swings i believe with his bricks. Theres no reason outside of boston for mccarty to step on the court when you have a healthy singleton, wilcox, heck even korolev. 

Perimeter Defense

As in the Miami game the clippers just do not know how to defend agasint the three...always leaving the shooters open. Ever wonder why mobley doenst get that many 3's? Because teams know how to defend agasint potential shooters...they dont let them open..clippers dont know how to do it.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> hack a ben worked again tonight. But what are the things that killed the clippers? Same things that has been killing them in their losses:
> 
> Bad rotations and playcalling.
> 
> ...


Is there another "Clippers" team cause sometimes I'm not even sure what your watching.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"Two of the possessions were EACH 6 point swings i believe with his bricks. Theres no reason outside of boston for mccarty to step on the court when you have a healthy singleton, wilcox, heck even korolev.

Perimeter Defense

As in the Miami game the clippers just do not know how to defend agasint the three...always leaving the shooters open. Ever wonder why mobley doenst get that many 3's? Because teams know how to defend agasint potential shooters...they dont let them open..clippers dont know how to do it."



well...yeah thats what i have been stressing on all season...that we dont shoot 3s.....

and TEAMS MAKE A TON OF THEM AGAINST US...


7-19 3pt shots for the Pistons...and we made how many ??? 0 .....that **** always gets me mad

cuz know right now it seems like nothing cuz we have been winning...but we are gonna have to

start knocking down some 3s atleast to cancel out the other teams 3s or something.....

if we could have stopped atleast have those 3s...we could have won....

geesh

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


we need to stop the damn 3!!!! and start shooting and making some damn 3s!!!!!!!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> and start shooting and making some damn 3s!!!!!!!


The Clippers have been shooting threes, especially Cassell. They made at least 5 against New York and that many or more against Toronto and Boston. One of the reasons there were none last night was because Cassell was out. Also, what the Clippers lack, perimiter defense, the Pistons are very good at. I think as a 3-point shooting team the Clippers are improving, last night was just a bump in the road.

Again, I really don't hate McCarty as a person, and I hate to admit it, but he is probably the main reason this game was put out of reach so quickly. Two badly missed threes in a row which turn into two threes made for the Pistons. Game over.

The fact that the Clippers were so close to winning is a good sign, though.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah sam has been shooting more 3s n knocking em down and im likiing that alot ...

and yeah obviously i dont hate Walter as a person but stilll...


as a player !!hahahaha


man , i swear when he missed that 3 sooooo bad....i was like here we go....


and both his misses turned into offensive hoops for the Pistons

:curse:


----------

